# Watchbank Stud [Picture Heavy]



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so im gonna try and squeeze them all into this thread.. hopefully it works!!

We breed British Riding Ponies, Welsh Section B's and also have Irish Draughts, TB X ID. They are show throughout the year and we are very succesful 

*Honeysuckle - Riding Pony foal 3 days old*










*Galeforce - Section B *










*Henry - British Riding Pony 9 months (4 weeks in picture)*










*Manhattan - Section B *










*Maddison Square Gardens - Section B - Now 22*










*Rosie Posie -British Riding Pony Mare - 18*










*Holly - Cleveland Bay x TB - 20*










*Lily - Irish Draught - 3 in picture, now 6.*










*Molly - Arab x Fresian *










*Pride - Section B *










*Jasmine - Riding Pony*










*Cheif - Section C *










*Digby *- Welsh Part Bred










*Brooklynn - Section B*










*Jake - Irish Draught x TB*










*Fern - Full sister to Jake (do excuse the closed eyes and the date is wrong)*










Penny - Irish Draught - 27

No current pictures of my old girl


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

they are all so beautiful. i especially like lily, totally gorgeous


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Stunning ponies, all of them! Brooklynn has the kindest face, what a sweetie


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow lilly would be my dream horse, what a beauty.

They are all stunning


----------



## Lex87 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awwww! Honeysuckle is a nice little Pony. How is she doing now I wonder. I really like her patterning. Very nice looking with the brown and white!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely ponies, just wish I was younger I would take up riding again


----------



## lauraann (May 27, 2010)

All amazing horses, particularly love the Irish Draughts and the foal-honeysuckle. An Irish Draught would be my dream horse:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Stunning pictures...I've got my eye on cheif and holly.*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely photo's. They are all gorgeous but I like Jasmine, she looks an ideal showing pony.
Has she won a lot of classes?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh oh ohhhhh i LOVE your welsh B's!!! Just beautiful!

I'll have to get a picture up of my connemara girl (Natives rule) lol


----------



## animalhealthscience (Jun 12, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> Ok so im gonna try and squeeze them all into this thread.. hopefully it works!!
> 
> We breed British Riding Ponies, Welsh Section B's and also have Irish Draughts, TB X ID. They are show throughout the year and we are very succesful
> 
> ...


very beautiful pics..

horse is the most beautiful creature in the world..
i like arabian horse is the most beautiful horse in the world, his body type & consistency


----------

